# speedo  & odometer



## SIERRATOYZ (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello: i noticed over our last trip my speedo was off about 7 miles per hour at 70 actual 63 miles per hour on gps, question does this effect the odometer or the miles per gallon ( mpg & odometer is digital )
coach is  a 2005 Damon Intruder with the workhorse chassis 8.1 chevy & allison trans original tires still on which are 22.5 radials,  mpg for last 2 trips was 10.1 & 9.9 first trip thru mountains of NC about 500 miles  2nd trip to Nags head about 300 miles any ideas?
thanks for any help


----------



## Bounder Boy (Apr 28, 2011)

Re: speedo  & odometer

Hmmmm Can tell you that I once took a motorcycle trip with 3 others. All 4 of us were on Honda Goldwings within 2 yrs old of each other and EVERY time we stopped to fill up, we had 4 different mileage readings..... so go figure.  :question: 

BB


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Re: speedo  & odometer

Hi Fred, I also have a 8.1 with an Allison tranny but it is in a Fleet wood South wind. I don't think I get those GPM going down hill. I drive at 65 mph as much as I can and my GPS is showing the same speed. . So I would imagine if you are running at 65 you are actually running 7 less and getting better mileage.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

Re: speedo  & odometer

Fred: does your GPS by chance also have the DTG (distance to go) feature reading? You could compare that to the Odometer and see how far off it is....
BB


----------



## Clay L (Apr 29, 2011)

Re: speedo  & odometer

It sure sounds like the speedo/odometer has been set to KPH/KM because 10 mph = 16.2 kmh.

Do you know how to set it to mph?
If not you can download the Actia service manual  here http://oemys-performance.com/media/actiaservicemanual.pdf


----------



## C Nash (May 1, 2011)

Re: speedo  & odometer

Sounds as though the odometer is also off.  I average around 8MPG in our HR 32 ft with the V10 ford 2002 model.  Just leave it alone because it sounds good getting better MPG.  M speedometer and GPS are right together and the mile markers on the hw agree with my odometer


----------



## Triple E (May 2, 2011)

Re: speedo  & odometer





> Clay L - 4/29/2011  10:08 AM  It sure sounds like the speedo/odometer has been set to KPH/KM because 10 mph = 16.2 kmh.  Do you know how to set it to mph? If not you can download the Actia service manual  here http://oemys-performance.com/media/actiaservicemanual.pdf[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Good thought Clay but63 MPH - 101.4 KPH.


----------



## Clay L (May 2, 2011)

Re: speedo  & odometer



> Triple E - 5/1/2011  11:21 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIERRATOYZ (May 4, 2011)

RE: speedo  & odometer

thanks for all the responses, i will check the gps next time for miles to go
thanks
Fred


----------

